# ***BSH 2.5l Intake***



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*Introduction:*
*New from Bulletproof Speed Hardware is our cold air intake system for the 2009+ 2.5 liter VW’s. For the 09 model year vehicles VW has changed the management system to a MAP based system for the 2.5 and has removed the MAF sensor from the equation. This required a design change from our system for the earlier MAF based cars.

Through extensive testing we have ensured that this product does not produce a check engine light once installed. Just like our previous intake For the MAF based 2.5 this intake provides a notable 8- 10 hp in the mid range of the power band and is accompanied by an amazing head turning growl. The BSH 09+ intake remains the only one piece intake on the market for the 2.5, this design allows for a clean installation with no chance of leaking down the road.

This part is a direct replacement for the factory intake system and installs without any modifications.*




*Product Features:*
*-Lightweight Aluminum Intake Tubing 
-CNC Lathed Secondary Air Injection Adapters
-Proprietary BSH Air Filter with Inverted Cone top
-All silicone couplers, clamps and hardware needed to install*










*Ordering:
All website orders can be done directly through our site. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site.

Phone:
Call us at (602) 606 7973 to place an order by phone

Payment:
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. if you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, Please call us at (602) 606 7973

Shipping:
All orders will be shipped FEDEX.
International orders are available, please contact us for shipping quotes.

Hours of operations:
Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we are closed but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

Contact info:
Phone: (602) 606 7973

E-Mail: [email protected]
AIM: salesatBSH*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

FREE BSH logo T-Shirt with all orders over $169.99. enter promo code: vortex-tshirt when placing your order


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

pmed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Call in today and receive a free BSH LOGO T-Shirt with an order of $169.99 or more!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Fresh back from waterfest!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

For the win!!!


----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a little behind on the changes to the 2.5 so whats different now? And if it's better is there a way to change mine over? I already got hosed out of 20hp


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*1 week left in our Summer Sale, Ends 8/5!!! up to 15% off all BSH products!!!*


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you tried to install one on a 2010 Golf?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Golf5spd said:


> Have you tried to install one on a 2010 Golf?



Yes, and it will not work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*1 Day Left in Our Summer Sale!!!*


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

I juste receive mine today ! 

thanks mister ! :beer:


----------



## Oubre (Mar 22, 2010)

Quality piece just got it from fedex this afternoon really impressed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, Motor Mounts are soon to come.


----------

